# engineroom



## HOOPERMAN (Feb 18, 2012)

hello,,,does any body know what the engine was on the Cavendish and the faraday


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

HOOPERMAN said:


> hello,,,does any body know what the engine was on the Cavendish and the faraday


Doxfords I think!


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

6cyl FIAT (CAVENDISH) 76J6 Doxford (FARADAY)


----------



## HOOPERMAN (Feb 18, 2012)

thanks guys,,i was in the engineroom on both but couldn't remember which ship had which engine


----------

